# Tumaca [tomaca]



## Hulalessar

No encuentro esta palabra en el Diccionario de la Lengua Española de la RAE. ¿Es una palabra catalana?


----------



## Agró

Hulalessar said:


> No encuentro esta palabra en el Diccionario de la Lengua Española de la RAE. ¿Es una palabra catalana?


Es una aberración de la palabra catalana "tomàquet" (tomate).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Sospecho que es _tomàquet_, tomate. Sí, palabra catalana si las hay, del náhuatl tomatl. 

Suele pronunciarse así, tumaca. (Pa amb tumaca)

Agró dice, como yo:

Es una aberración de la palabra *catalana* "tomàquet" (tomate). 

Sí, pero importada de México. 

Fins ara.

Agró:

Peor aún. A veces se escribe y se pronuncia: pan tumaca.

¿No es así? 

Con una buen _llesca de pernil (rebanada de jamón serrano)_, no importa.

Profit!


----------



## Agró

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Sospecho que es _tomàquet_, tomate. Sí, palabra catalana si las hay, del náhuatl tomatl.
> 
> Suele pronunciarse así, tumaca. (Pa amb tumaca)
> 
> Agró dice, como yo:
> 
> Es una aberración de la palabra *catalana* "tomàquet" (tomate).
> 
> Sí, pero importada de México.
> 
> Fins ara.


Peor aún. A veces se escribe y se pronuncia: pan tumaca.


----------



## ampurdan

Agró, amb tot el respecte, trobo que això d'"aberració" és una mica mirar-se les coses des d'una perspectiva particular.

L'Alcover Moll recull una rica variació dialectal molt rica d'aquest mot; quant a la grafia: "TOMÀQUET (i ses var. _tomàtec _i _tomàtic_). _m. _o TOMATA (i ses var. _tomaca, tomàtiga _i _domàtiga_). _f_" i quant a la fonètica: "tumákət (Igualada, Vallès, Badalona, Barc.); tumátə (Rosselló, Conflent, Empordà, Garrotxa); tomátɛ (Tremp, Urgell, Fraga, Ll.); tomáta (Pobla de S., Tortosa, Maestrat, Cast., Val.); tumákə (Ribes, Ripollès, Berguedà, Vic, Pineda, Vallès, Penedès, Tarr.); tomáka (Tortosa, País Valencià); tomákɛ (Sueca, Alcoi); tumátik (Berguedà, Lluçanès, Solsona, Segarra, Maó); tumátigə (Ciutadella, Sóller); tomátigə, domátigə (Mall.); tomátiсə (Manacor); domátigə (Palma).".

El fet que a Barcelona es digui tomàquet i que, per tant, es decidís que aquesta era la forma estàndard (alguna s'ha d'escollir, al cap i a la fi), no vol dir que les altres variacions siguin "aberracions".


----------



## Agró

ampurdan said:


> Agró, amb tot el respecte, trobo que això d'"aberració" és una mica mirar-se les coses des d'una perspectiva particular.
> 
> L'Alcover Moll recull una rica variació dialectal molt rica d'aquest mot; quant a la grafia: "TOMÀQUET (i ses var. _tomàtec _i _tomàtic_). _m. _o TOMATA (i ses var. _tomaca, tomàtiga _i _domàtiga_). _f_" i quant a la fonètica: "tumákət (Igualada, Vallès, Badalona, Barc.); tumátə (Rosselló, Conflent, Empordà, Garrotxa); tomátɛ (Tremp, Urgell, Fraga, Ll.); tomáta (Pobla de S., Tortosa, Maestrat, Cast., Val.); tumákə (Ribes, Ripollès, Berguedà, Vic, Pineda, Vallès, Penedès, Tarr.); tomáka (Tortosa, País Valencià); tomákɛ (Sueca, Alcoi); tumátik (Berguedà, Lluçanès, Solsona, Segarra, Maó); tumátigə (Ciutadella, Sóller); tomátigə, domátigə (Mall.); tomátiсə (Manacor); domátigə (Palma).".
> 
> El fet que a Barcelona es digui tomàquet i que, per tant, es decidís que aquesta era la forma estàndard (alguna s'ha d'escollir, al cap i a la fi), no vol dir que les altres variacions siguin "aberracions".



Però fixa't que no em refereixo a les varietats dialectals sinó a la pronunciació que es fa a les zones no catalanoparlants, és a dir, a com pronuncien en aquestes zones la paraula "tomàquet". Si la forma estàndard fos, per exemple, _tomata_, com a Girona, no parlaríem de "pan tumaca" o "pantumaca" (que també ho he vist així), sinó de "pan tumata" o "pantumata". Oi que això sí que et semblaria una aberració?
Em fa l'efecte que tot això no és més que una transliteració d'allò que se sent (pa amb tomàquet> /pamtumákət/>pantumaca).

Respecto les variants locals, faltaria més, però això de "pantumaca" és, al meu parer, una invenció de gent, si més no, mandrosa i irrespectuosa amb el català.


----------



## ampurdan

T'havia entès malament, doncs, perdó.


----------



## ivanovic77

No ho sabia que a totes aquestes poblacions pronunciessin "tumáka". Segons l'Alcover Moll:



> tumákə (Ribes, Ripollès, Berguedà, Vic, Pineda, Vallès, Penedès, Tarr.);


 
En aquest cas és veritat que "tumaca" no seria tanta aberració com sembla.


----------



## Favara

Només volia fer notar que a part del valencià meridional diem "pa _en_ tomaca", que per la pronunciació els castellans entenen com a "_pantomaca_" o "_paintomaca_", i preguntar si potser no vinga d'algun altre dialecte que faça una cosa pareguda.


----------



## betulina

Nota de moderació:

Sisplau, limitem-nos a discutir sobre la qüestió inicial. Com es digui en castellà o en qualsevol altra llengua una expressió catalana no té cabuda en el fòrum, de manera que deixem de banda si "pantumaca" és adequat o no. 

Gràcies.


----------



## Hulalessar

Parece que tenemos la repuesta. "Tumaca" no es una palabra catalana. Es todo lo que querría saber. Quizás digamos que es una palabra castellana que espera su entrada en el diccionario. Si puedo comprar en un supermercado aquí en Andalucía "tumaca" en lata que viene o de La Rioja o de Navarra ¿es posible dudar que ya sea una palabra castellana?


----------



## ivanovic77

Hulalessar said:


> Parece que tenemos la repuesta. "Tumaca" no es una palabra catalana. Es todo lo que querría saber. Quizás digamos que es una palabra castellana que espera su entrada en el diccionario. Si puedo comprar en un supermercado aquí en Andalucía "tumaca" en lata que viene o de La Rioja o de Navarra ¿es posible dudar que ya sea una palabra castellana?


 
¿En qué contexto la has leído? Podría ser una palabra catalana mal escrita. Como hemos dicho, tomàquet se pronuncia "tumaca" en muchas partes de Cataluña.


----------



## Hulalessar

ivanovic77 said:


> ¿En qué contexto la has leído?



La he encontrado en latas de tumaca de dos distintas variedades - una elaborada en La Rioja y otra en Navarra. Nunca la he oído.

Si se hace una busqueda en Google hay 14900 resultades en español; para _tomaca_ hay 14600. 

En catalán _tomaca _produce 21200 resultades y _tumaca _11300. 

[nota de moderació: part de missatge off-topic esborrat]


----------



## ursu-lab

La forma "tumaca" que han trobat a una llauna de tomàquet és una salsa de la marca "orlando" que representa un producte de salsa de tomàquet, oli, etc ja preparat que s'ha de posar al pa per fer, precisament, "pa amb tomàquet". No és una paraula castellana: és un producte comercial que recorda la recepta catalana amb una transcripció fonètica castellana. L'enllaç del producte és: http://www.jasa-internacional.com/products/images/Orlando%20tumaca%20con%20ajo%20frasco%20295g.gif 
Jo en diria, si més no, una "aberacció alimentària"...
És com la paraula "parmesano" per dir el formatge: el nom del formatge, que és un producte doc italià, és Parmigiano Reggiano (és un nom comercial i no es pot traduir en cap llengua), tot allò que es digui parmesano és una imitació barata, un "fake" com diuen en anglès.


----------



## betulina

Creo que ha quedado claro que "tumaca" no es una palabra catalana. "Tomaca" sí lo es, y significa "tomate" en castellano. 

A partir de ahí, si "tumaca" se puede considerar una palabra castellana porque aparece en latas de conserva, ya no es un tema para este foro.

Considero oportuno cerrar este hilo. Gràcies a tots.

betulina
(moderadora)


----------

